# my baby



## tony929292 (Sep 13, 2005)

i am buliding i have p4 660 (3.6 2mb ) with THERMALTAKE BIG TYPHOON CL-P0114 (heatsink) artic silver of course will oc Asus P5ND2-SLI Deluxe mobo DRACULA LIMITED GAMER COMPUTER CASE, BLUE Rhycom 650W ATX Dual Fan Power Supply 4 gb of ocz gold PC2-5400 DDR2 667 and 2 wd raptor drives 2 hp litescripe dvd dl rw drives still need sound card 2 video cards (sli) o/s, thinking of xp 64 but heard there are a lot of drivers missing aslo i am getimg a fan controller for 1 of my 4 cd bays and  dont know about the video cards i would like 2 7800 gt oc  (bfg) but i am a ati fan no sli though   and the sound card i get in a week will be sb xfi fedlity(64mb nice sb people) any comments or suggestions 

sorry dont what to take time to fig out how 2 intsert pic (i am new to this fourm thing) but when she is done i will   damn wish i didnt have too pay bills and get it done now

current system dell 4700 (they suck) 3.0 512  6600bfg  sb zs2  3dmark05 (free) 3822


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 13, 2005)

You cant wait another month till the Intel Crossfires are available? They are already on Preorder at more than a few sites


----------



## tony929292 (Sep 13, 2005)

all ready bought the mobo   nice system jealous


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 13, 2005)

LOL I would say the same about your proposed system mine is a dead end S478 going nowhere


----------



## tony929292 (Sep 13, 2005)

thank u but your run 3dmark05 twice as fast as my dell 4700 915 chipset witch bf2 hl2 are more then good play at medium settings but get to hot and cuts out at high setting plus is choppy i think it the 430 cooler mater power  is not enough but want the best sytem for gaming this is what i think


----------



## turbopsi (Sep 13, 2005)

That's cause dell sucks


----------



## Velocity (Sep 14, 2005)

well sounds like your system will be an upgrade from the dell lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2005)

please pic ......o and btw...sb XFI Fedlity....Sweet dude this is an awsome card how much is it running u?


----------



## tony929292 (Sep 14, 2005)

getting it at bestbuy.com $260 i like the fact it has ram


----------



## bim27142 (Sep 14, 2005)

if you want the best system for gaming then amd64 platform on an nforce4 based mobos and a pair of 7800gtx will be your best option...

no offense to fanboys, just want to give an unbiased opinion... im using ati/intel myself... but your "baby" surely will rock like hell also!


----------



## Christer (Oct 24, 2005)

If its for gaming, use AMD. I just binned my 3gig P4 for a 2.4gig Athlon 64 (Sandy 4000+) and the system is FAR faster.....


----------

